# Everquest Next: Landmark



## Unfaced (26. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat sich wer schon näher mit Everquest Nest Landmark auseinander gesetzt?
soweit ihc das bisher verstanden habe, ist Landmark eine Sandbox, auf der das spätere EQ:Next MMO aufsetzen soll.

Klingt auch soweit mal interessant, das Landmark, aber was ich noch nicht verstanden habe, ist das hier:

https://www.eqnlandmark.com/founders-pack

Wenn man so ein Pack kauft, bekommt man ja Zugänge zu alpha/Beta und so, das ist klar. Aber sind das echt nur Käufe für Alpha/Beta von Landmark, also ohne das Spiel selbst? Oder ist es überhaupt so, das Landmark sobald EQ:Next da ist verschwinden wird? Ich interessiere mich sehr für Landmark, aber ehe ich da was kaufe, das ich vielleicht nur nutzen kann bis EQ:Next da ist, bin ich noch vorsichtig.

Wenn jemand dazu weiterführende Infos hat, wäre ich dankbar, gerne auch auf Englisch.

Auch könnt ihr hier schreiben, was Ihr von EQ:Next haltet 

lg Unfaced


----------



## Revality (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich als Eq2 Spieler der ersten Stunde warte sehnsüchtig auf Next. Auch wenn mich manches am Kampfsystem evtl. stört... Anstelle meiner ca. 30 Spells werde ich ja nur noch einen Bruchteil davon haben. Leveln in dem Sinne gibt es wohl auch nicht mehr.

Bzgl. Landmark hab ich es so verstanden, dass es unabhängig von Next ist und du nur die Zugänge zum Landmark erhälst. Nicht aber zu Next. Wie die beiden Spiele miteinander verknüpft sind weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Revality (7. Februar 2014)

So die Alpha ist ja nun gestartet. Konnte leider nur sehr sehr kurz reinschauen aber was in den 5 Minuten auffällt ist:

- Die Welt wirkt wie aus einem Guss, in EQ2 sah das ja schon wegen dem Grafikstyle etwas anders aus
- Grafik hat ja irgendwie etwas von Bioshock Infinite. Kein so heftiger Comic-Look wie WoW aber auch keine "realistische" Darstellung wie nun Eq2. Halt ein schöner Mittelweg. Rift könnte man auch als Vergleich nehmen nur gibt mir EQ Next irgendwie mehr so ein "mitten drin" Gefühl.
- schöne Animationen

Komme leider grad nicht auf die Server..


----------



## mauhdlAUT (8. Februar 2014)

Gutes spiel 😍


----------



## julianbl (10. Februar 2014)

könnt ihr mir mal sagen was für cpus ihr habt, möchte wissen ob das spiel auf meinem htpc läuft. Habe nen athlon 750k mit 4,2 ghz aber 4,5ghz wären auch drinnen und ner r7 260x. Planetside 2 basiert ja auf der gleichen Engine und habe dort 30-35 fps in Massenschlachten und bei normalen 20 vs 20 mann oder so etwa 45 ansonsten bin ich bei 60 im gpu limit.


Braucht Everquest Next mehr Cpu leistung, sonst müsste ich mir Kaveri holen, da diese mit der Engine besser zurecht kommt. Obwohl ich der Annahme bin bei weniger Spieler an einer Stelle was ich mal denke wie in PS2 müsste ich doch mehr Bilder haben. Also CPU Seitig GPU sollte ja mittlere Einstellungen schaffen.


----------



## Revality (11. Februar 2014)

Also ich spiele mit einem NB.
4800QM hab ich drin. Einziges Problem sind die Schatten. Die kosten sehr viel Leistung bei mir.
Ob CPU oder GPU lastig weiß ich so gar nicht... mit einer 675MX und 8970M läuft es auf jedenfall recht ordentlich. Wenn Schatten auf low/Medium sind kann ich den Rest auf max. stellen und habe meine 30-50FPS.


----------



## mauhdlAUT (13. Februar 2014)

Haben ich fx 8350


----------



## Sunjy (19. Februar 2014)

Grüße


Spiele die Alpha seid beginn und muss sagen es taugt sehr. Landmark ist ja nicht der direkte Nachfolger von Everquest 2 sondern eher das Tool womit dies gebaut wird.

Minecraft für große würd ich mal sagen. 

Die Grafik ist Spitze und läuft auch schon auf einer IGPU mit 30 fps auf kleinen einstellungen. Ist aber auf jedenfall etwas CPU lastiger. Dein oben genannter 750k sollte aber keinerlei Probleme haben damit klarzukommen.


----------

